# Adding a Litter box



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Sassy has been doing well with her potty training but I'd like to be able to give her the option of using a litter box at night instead of locking her in the crate and also when we have to leave her alone. After doing some reading, I'm thinking that holding it is not good for her. I know the breeder used pee pads but I didn't use any when she came home at 41/2 months. I'd like her to continue going outside normally but use the litter box on the other occasions. How would I go about doing this? By the way she's 11 months old now, she signals that she needs to go out by just sitting at the door. She doesn't bark or whine. Occasionally I've missed the signal and as a result had a mess to clean up. I know it's not her fault. I tried to teach her to ring a bell but she didn't like the bell. 

Any ideas on how to accomplish this will be greatly appreciated.

Nadine


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I am no expert, but I think if you place a little spot of her urine on the center of a pad and let her sniff she might get the idea. Take her to the pad at night and use the same command to go potty as outside. Be sure to place the pad in a tray or you will have accidents near the side of the pad. She may decide the indoor option is easier. Truffles will go outdoors with Scout, but never on her own.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I hope you have better luck that we did. I keep trying with the litter box and horse pellets but she just wants to eat them, even when I wet them so they would mush together. If there's a secret, I'd like to know as well! LOL


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I hadn't thought about her eating the pellets.  I don't want to use the pads because I know she'll turn them into confetti. She's really good at pawing things up. I put a fitted pad in her crate and she keeps pawing it up and dragging it through the house unless I keep the door closed or take it up. LOL

Nadine


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sassy's Mom said:


> I hadn't thought about her eating the pellets.  I don't want to use the pads because I know she'll turn them into confetti. She's really good at pawing things up. I put a fitted pad in her crate and she keeps pawing it up and dragging it through the house unless I keep the door closed or take it up. LOL
> 
> Nadine


If you get a Rascal Dog box, there is a grate that you can put over the top of the litter. That way the dog can't get to the litter or eat it.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Will check that one out. Then would you do like Heather suggested and put some of her urine on a pad? Or just take her there when she needs to go out? I would like her to continue going outside except when she's alone, at night or bad weather. Will I confuse her to the point that I'll need to start over on the housebreaking? 

I know I probably sound like a babe in the woods LOL but I had never considered a litter box for a dog. Then again the dogs I've had or been around were much to large to even consider a litter box. I also don't want to do anything to cause her anxiety. 

Nadine


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

There are some training videos on the internet that explain how to train an adult dog to use a litter box. They seem to focus on keeping the dog inside and in a contained area (where the litter box is) until the dog absolutely can't hold it any longer. When the dog uses the box, you praise and treat. You can place a paper towel that has your dog's urine on it in the litter box to encourage her to use it. 
I've been thinking about it so keep posting and let us know what you're doing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hsusa said:


> There are some training videos on the internet that explain how to train an adult dog to use a litter box. They seem to focus on keeping the dog inside and in a contained area (where the litter box is) until the dog absolutely can't hold it any longer. When the dog uses the box, you praise and treat. You can place a paper towel that has your dog's urine on it in the litter box to encourage her to use it.
> I've been thinking about it so keep posting and let us know what you're doing.


The people who make the Rascal Dog also make an attractant that helps dogs to start using their fake grass. I'm pretty sure you can buy it separately. Maybe you could spray that on the pellets instead of on the fake grass? I know that when I tried it on the grass, Kodi used it immediately. I just didn't stick with the fake grass because it smelled so bad no matter how I washed it.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm sure the Rascal is very good but I wanted to see if I could get away with not spending $100. and not sure if she would go on the grate. I've had some success with the Piddle Place replacement turf which can be hosed off and dried outside in the sun. I placed it over an old carpet doormat with rubber backing and it doesn't slide. I may get a second one to make the area larger but am also considering putting sod over a garbage bag on the back deck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> I'm sure the Rascal is very good but I wanted to see if I could get away with not spending $100. and not sure if she would go on the grate. I've had some success with the Piddle Place replacement turf which can be hosed off and dried outside in the sun. I placed it over an old carpet doormat with rubber backing and it doesn't slide. I may get a second one to make the area larger but am also considering putting sod over a garbage bag on the back deck.


There are less expensive dog litter boxes, which is exactly why I suggested just getting the attractant from them. And the OP wanted a litter box, not grass or fake grass.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Sod over a garbage bag? I don't think I'd go that route. Real sod would probably be hard to keep alive. And it's heavy. So far, the litter box idea appeals to me the most. But I'm going to keep watching these posts to see who has luck with it. 
Sheba is actually very good about going outside in the bad weather, but I got pretty sick of it myself last winter!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hsusa said:


> Sod over a garbage bag? I don't think I'd go that route. Real sod would probably be hard to keep alive. And it's heavy. So far, the litter box idea appeals to me the most. But I'm going to keep watching these posts to see who has luck with it.
> Sheba is actually very good about going outside in the bad weather, but I got pretty sick of it myself last winter!


I WILL tell you that even with a dog who is litter box trained from the beginning, you have to really work at keeping their interest in it as they get older. Most prefer to go outside. Kodi will pee in his box if the weather is bad, but he will just not poop for up to 24 hours to avoid pooping in the box. If a storm goes on longer than that, he WILL use it, but with obvious disgust at the whole procedure. Reminds me of my views of a portapotty. I've got to REALLY have no choice!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I got just a regular litter box not the Rascal, but Sassy is not interested in it at all. I tried the scent marker, she'll sniff at it then run to the door. I was thinking of setting it up on our deck and see if she'll be more interested in it? What do you think?

Nadine


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Any litter box will work. I just got the Rascal because of the sides. Are you using pads? I would scent whatever you use with her urine to get the idea. I didn't use the scent spray that came with the Rascal. Truffles prefers the litter box to going out to the yard. Scout would never go inside and waits to go out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Any litter box will work. I just got the Rascal because of the sides. Are you using pads? I would scent whatever you use with her urine to get the idea. I didn't use the scent spray that came with the Rascal. Truffles prefers the litter box to going out to the yard. Scout would never go inside and waits to go out.


I know that Pam King suggested with another older dog that used pee pads, that the owner put the pee pad in the litter box and keep cutting it smaller and smaller until the dog accepted the litter.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles will only use a wee pad once. If the pad is not changed she will go next to the box. I have another Rascal upstairs to prevent any accidents. I don't think she would return to a litter box where there was urine. Just picked up a box of wee pads at COSTCO today 100 for $11.99


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

It's been a while since I tried to teach Sassy to use a litter box. She will have nothing to do with it. I put a paper towel with her urine on it in the litter box and she still would not use it. I waited a couple of weeks then tried it again with the same results. She hates going out to potty in the rain, that's why I wanted her to have the option. She just doesn't like the litter box. So I tried one of the piddle pads (with the fake grass). Still would sniff it and walk away. I guess it's like ringing the bell to let me know when she needs to go out, she just doesn't want any part of it . She'll sit by the door and look out, that's her signal. Maybe when she gets older she'll bark or whine to go out. 

Thanks for the help. :biggrin1:

Nadine


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout also sits by the sliding door when he wants out. He will tap the glass door to get our attention if I don't see him. When I am sleeping upstairs he will come up and will let out a very soft whimper.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I ended up buying the Rascal because it went on sale. Zoe transitioned to it without a problem because I had been using the grass inserts after she started trashing the puppy pads. She uses it all day to pee and has pooped in it a couple of times. But I have to admit that there have been some little surpises on doormats.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> Truffles will only use a wee pad once. If the pad is not changed she will go next to the box. I have another Rascal upstairs to prevent any accidents. I don't think she would return to a litter box where there was urine. Just picked up a box of wee pads at COSTCO today 100 for $11.99


I go to my local Costco all the time and they never have wee wee pads. That is such a great deal. I wish they would stock them here too. I've been buying them on Amazon for $20 for 50.


----------



## Napria (May 17, 2015)

I had heard about puppies loving to shread and I wanted to have an indoor option so we started with the Piddle Place. We have only had Baci home for a week and he had been used to using a doggie door and going outside at the breeder's and it's been a challenge, but every time he made a mistake inside I blotted up the urine with a paper towel and put it on top of the piddle place. I was getting discouraged, but when I got up this morning one of the paper towels was soaked (it had only a little urine on it when I put him to bed last night.)

By the way, he's in an ex pen with a partial divider and his piddle place on the other side of the divider from his food, water and bedding. 

I know you were looking for a litterbox solution, but just wanted to offer another option. And if you go with a litterbox, the paper towel with urine trick may help?

Good luck!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I tried the paper towel thing and it made no difference. I guess at 13 months old she's already stuck in her ways lol.

Nadine


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We've heard from a number of people that it's hard to get older dogs (even older puppies!) to accept an indoor potty spot once they are comitted to going outdoors. It's actually pretty understandable... They've learned, "we never potty in the house", and all of a sudden the rules change, and it just seems wrong. It's like if someone installed a toilet in the corner of the kitchen and expected us to use it!


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Dogs like consistency but its not impossible to get Sassy to accept the litter box.

Any time she needs to go to the bathroom, pick her up and keep her in the litter box until she uses it then give her a treat. 
You may need to do this for a week or 2 (depending on how stubborn she is) until she gets the idea. 

After she gets used to it, you can take her out but I suspect she may pick going in the litter box as being easier than waiting for you to take her out.

Puppy pads may help but when I tried it with Teddy, he just ate them!

I used to clean up his accidents and put a piece of the dirty tissue in his allocated area for him to get the idea. It took a whole week but we rarely have to accidents now.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I've decided not to force the issue. She seems to be happy going outside (unless it's raining). If I decide to get another puppy I may try again with Sassy.


----------

